# Battery Vent In Pocket



## Feliks Karp (3/11/16)

Battery vents in a guy's pocket, I'll paste a link to the gif and video as liveleak can sometimes have NSFW stuff:

Gif:



Video:



Battery safety at all times!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Wow! I can actually watch a video at work!

Hectic, I love the way a venting battery turns these guys into little girls! Terrifying stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (4/11/16)

I read an article about this. "Reasons not to vape" should have rather read, reasons not to buy cheap chinese sh1t (while vaping away on a cheap chinese cloned Velocity dripper)

http://gizmodo.com/watch-a-vape-bat...source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Would love to get some more detail from this; eg, type of device, age, battery used if not built in, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (4/11/16)

there is also a lanyard in his pocket... #justsaying


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

Here is a new one:




I'm guessing it's probably a combination of fake/shit batteries and auto-firing.


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Here is a new one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! I know this is dangerous, and damaging to vaping...

But that was great, guy pulled out some Nsync moves.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (4/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I know this is dangerous, and damaging to vaping...
> 
> But that was great, guy pulled out some Nsync moves.



Im... too sexy for my mod... too sexy for my jacket... too sexy for my shoes...

Its a "funny not funny" situation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Effjh (4/11/16)

Hmm I hope those vents were as a direct result of cheapie batteries or user error... After seeing those I can't help but look nervously at my mods and moving them away from me a little. 

If I understand correctly, something like a Samsung 25R will go out a lot softer if it starts venting because of the chemistry? Not go all "HAPPY NEW YEAR MF!" in your pocket like these 2 examples?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (4/11/16)

If I can come across all Mooch for a second, I would classify these as thermal runaway rather than venting. If that is mere venting and not thermal runaway, then I don't want to ever see a thermal runaway. 

We assume and hope that the victim was a n00b who did something brain-dead. But... what if it wasn't? What if that is a regulated mod with a legit 25R in it and the mod was turned off at the time? I get a bit nervous when seeing stuff like this. Happily, I do 99% of my vaping in my study. I'm literally three feet away from the garage door. If a mod starts hissing on my desk, I'm tossing it into the garage, shutting the door and only going in there to investigate the next morning. I very rarely take my vape gear out with me, and never in a pants pocket. I put it in my shirt breast pocket where even just leaning forward will cause it to fall out. So if it ever goes pop, I should be able to separate myself from it pronto.

But then, on the other hand, I realise that there is far more risk of me dying in a car accident than having my battery go pop. So I don't think it's something to fret about unduly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (4/11/16)

What's also concerning here is... these are only the ones that have been caught on camera


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/11/16)

its fake. turned out to be a phone.... honestly, when will people learn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> its fake. turned out to be a phone.... honestly, when will people learn.



Which one?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Which one?


the first one, not sure about the other, but tbh at this point my gut instinct is telling me its not true too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> the first one, not sure about the other, but tbh at this point my gut instinct is telling me its not true too.



Interesting! Do you have a link or something? Would really like to read why the dude blamed his vape device.


----------



## RichJB (4/11/16)

Sorry but I think that is a vape battery, not a phone. In this extended clip, you see the guy taking a vape and then putting the vape in his pocket. Some time later, it explodes.



He is now planning on suing the Chinese manufacturer of the battery. But his story doesn't make any sense. He says he was vaping on the device, put it in his pocket and then coins in his pocket touched the "hot" battery causing the short. Coins will not cause a battery in a mod to short, and if it was a loose battery lying in his pocket, it wouldn't have been hot from vaping. I think he will have to think up a more coherent story if he wants to sue. That one will not pass muster in a court of law.



> He believes the e-cigarette’s hot battery came into contact with coins in his pocket and the resulting sparks caused the explosion. Though the name of the device’s manufacturer has not been disclosed, Britel confirmed he has reported the incident to the China-based firm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (4/11/16)

That guy puts the mod in his pants pocket after vaping and its the jackett pocket that goes up in sparks..
I could be mistaken..please look closely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

